

Ask HN: Is Google too slow for you? - csomar

Google Search, Maps and Gmail are almost unusable. Is anyone experiencing this? I started noticing it a few days ago and now it's getting really slow.<p>Some other users on the Internet are also complaining. Anyone else is affected by this?
======
OafTobark
Hasn't affected me yet. GMail is slow but that's nothing new but the others
are fine so far

------
saym
I noticed it two days ago. I actually used Bing for a search.

------
bhauer
No such problem here.

